# my review of the new unisaw



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I don't blame you at all for being excited about making some sawdust with this saw, Phil. The Unisaw is a quality saw that will serve you well for years to come.


----------



## sawdustphill (Jan 13, 2011)

deke
I love the dual wheels in the front, they work extremly smooth
as far as dust collection it is not as good as I had hoped , but that might be my 1 1/2hp dust collector
the bag probably needs cleaning . I haven't done that for a while.
Phillip


----------



## Tauras (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks awesome sawdustphill!
I just made a Woodcraft online purchase of mine (36"). Woodcraft had their 10% sale with free shipping. I did have to pay $80 for residential and lift gate service.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey there,

What can you say about a Unisaw that hasn't already been said….. I've got a 5 hp. X5 Unisaw that I got in 2009, and these things are beast….they will do anything you want them to do, and then some. Not had one lick of trouble from mine, and if set up properly, you won't either…..Enjoy the toy…...Sounds like you are…


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to the club brother. I have had mine over a year now and I love it. Congrats on you new saw.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

They are the top of the line, no question


----------



## JCMeyersIV (Sep 28, 2012)

Major tool envy here! Loving the saw!


----------

